# Когда можно ездить на велосипеде после удаления грыжи L4-L5?



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

После операции по удалению грыжи л4л5 когда можно на велосипеде ездить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

А как будете ездить?


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

Как многие в этом мире - с помощью ног, движение которых заставляет вращаться колеса, а есть другой способ)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Конечно. Есть сразу на соревнования, по пересечённой местности с падением и переноской велосипеда, а есть постепенно наращивая время и силу и по ровной поверхности и не поднимать на пятый этаж.

Плющенко после операции олимпийским чемпионом стал, но через год постепенных тренировок.


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

То есть можно потихоньку,а то говорят сидеть больше 15 минут нельзя.

Это понятно,какие соревнования,боишься лишний раз повернуться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Разумно можно все.


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

Плющенко заменил позвонок,это совсем другое, я б тоже хотел заменить весь позвоночник на титановый(шутка)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разумно можно все.


То есть до боли

Доктор,а влияет ли сирдалуд на наращивание мышц?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Как вариант.
А как будете контролировать падение?


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

А я собираюсь падать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

А есть уверенность что не упадёте?

Вопрос с подковыркой?
Как контролировать?


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

Если без фанатизма,то уверенность есть!

Сирдалуд миорелаксанты,да?т.е. расслабляет мышцы,не влияет ли он на физические упражнения,которые напрягают мышцы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Rasstriga написал(а):


> Если без фанатизма,то уверенность есть!


Частично правильно .
На самом деле контролировать модно только степень тренированности тела к жизни.
То есть если вы выполняете все положенные три уровня лфк, то значит и готовность тела к не контролируемым нагрузками самая высокая.
Какой уровень лфк выполняете?


Rasstriga написал(а):


> Сирдалуд миорелаксанты,да?т.е. расслабляет мышцы,не влияет ли он на физические упражнения,которые напрягают мышцы


Не очень.


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

Месяц после операции


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Не важен срок (почти!), важны способности!
Какое лфк выполняете?
Какое положено по срокам?

Вот интересно, приходят пациенты с больными зубами, ставят штифты за сотни тысячи рублей, и говорят:
- Доктор, мне это нельзя есть три месяца, чтобы штифт прижился, мне это нельзя'колоть и пить таблетки..,
И соблюдают правила, хотя делаю зубы, главная задача которых все перемолоть на г.......,
А со спиной:
 - Доктор, каие правила! Я же осторожно!


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

Упражнения второго месяца!
Про зубы и гамно- мне вот интересно,что сколько врачей,столько и мнений и не обязательно правильных,один,к примеру,говорит не сидеть два месяца,у вас на сайте можно через месяц, при этом аргументов нет ни у того,ни у другого,один говорит срочно операция,другой-лечить... и постоянно -вам решать,но ведь я иду ко врачу,думая,что он специалист(профессионал),а он - вам решать! Когда вам надо,допустим, сфотографироваться,в фотоателье вам говорят-вам решать,как фотограф будет вас фотографировать?


----------



## Виктор-72 (27 Май 2018)

У всех все настолько по-разному, что в случаях, где проблема сложнее простудного насморка, то у врачей, к сожалению, нет возможности говорить однозначно. Это и хорошо и ужасно одновременно. С одной стороны - это безысходность, с другой - надежда на исцеление.
Мне очень уважаемый хирург, оперировавший меня по очень серьезному поводу сказал так - говорить о каких-то гарантиях в медицине... извините. Я посмотрел ему в глаза и понял, что он не шути и не лукавит. Есть статистика и не более, а далее, как "фишка" ляжет...
Всем здоровья.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Все неправильно. 
Лет Вам сколько?


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

Я младше Вас на шесть лет)


----------



## Aleks73 (27 Май 2018)

Я через 2 месяца прокатился  на велосипеде - понял , что еще рановато. Еще через 2 недели - уже нормально.


----------



## Rasstriga (27 Май 2018)

Aleks73 написал(а):


> Я через 2 месяца прокатился  на велосипеде - понял , что еще рановато. Еще через 2 недели - уже нормально.


Я на стадионе сегодня попробовал,по ровной поверхности и без встречного движения-нормалёк!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Май 2018)

Вот!
Тогда с юбилеем.

Вы же, в отличии от молодёжи, умеете фильтровать информацию.
То что в инете- усреднённое.
Я сел за руль через три недели, кто-то с низким болевым порогом и более обширной операцией через 32 месяца, но большинство через месяц.
Поэтому в медицине есть понятие лечащий врач. Он все по вам решает и он главный.
И главный аргумент- это боль.
Большинство ничего не делают и садятся через месяц.
Лечитьили оперировать решаете именно Вы, поскольку гарантии на исход действительно нет
Но, все путают гарантии на исход и гарантии на замену детали, на возврат денег, 
Назовите мне хоть одну гарантию на исход в любой сфере?
Что-то я такого не припомню.

И большинство врачей говорит однозначно, только разными словами.


----------

